# Discolored/pitted/oxidized chrome trim



## aznives3 (Sep 20, 2013)

Every part of the chrome trim on my execline atlas looks absolutely terrible. Its oxidized/pitted and brown looking even after trying cleaners and chrome polishes.

We took it into a dealership and according to them, VWoC is denying warranty replacement citing "outside factors"...

We picked this car up used in a private sale a couple months ago with 24k km on the Odo, and the previous owner definitely took care of it, I highly doubt it was "neglected".

Has anyone else been seeing this issue? The problem is the worst on the OEM rear bumper cover plate, but it's affecting all trim, even lower bumper and door sides. The dealership says I could escalate it with VWoC myself if I want to try.

*Will upload pics soon!

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Sounds odd like they used something they shouldn't have to clean it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## aznives3 (Sep 20, 2013)

It's pretty similar to what everyone else's chrome looks like around here, and on one of my other cars like my Mazda has a very slight hint of it.... But my Mazda is also 7 years old. I really don't know how it could be this bad after 7 months









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

"It's pretty similar to what everyone else's chrome looks like around here"

Then it must be something in your environment causing it.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

*DesertFox* said:


> "It's pretty similar to what everyone else's chrome looks like around here"
> 
> Then it must be something in your environment causing it.


Likely. If your'e up north, I would imagine the road treatments etc. in the winter hammer you car.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

aznives3 said:


> It's pretty similar to what everyone else's chrome looks like around here, and on one of my other cars like my Mazda has a very slight hint of it.... But my Mazda is also 7 years old. I really don't know how it could be this bad after 7 months
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is chemical damage from something the previous owner did. VW should never cover that, as it has nothing to do with VW's parts.

The question would be: Why did you approve and sign for the vehicle if it was damaged?


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

another reason why i hate chrome.. but wonder if the appearance package warranty would cover that...
i always protect the chrome with wax and sprays.. plus wash my suv even in winter storms..


----------



## aznives3 (Sep 20, 2013)

*DesertFox* said:


> "It's pretty similar to what everyone else's chrome looks like around here"
> 
> Then it must be something in your environment causing it.


Likely, but for it to be THAT significant after only 1 winter season...

Like I said, my Mazda has the same chrome bits, has seen 7 winters, and did not receive any special treatment and still is only 1/10 as bad

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

AudiVW guy said:


> another reason why i hate chrome.. but wonder if the appearance package warranty would cover that...
> i always protect the chrome with wax and sprays.. plus wash my suv even in winter storms..


The chrome trim on a modern vehicle is much more durable than the paint. it is resistant to almost everything. The OP's trim has chemical damage from something misused on it.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Remember you bought it used/private sale, you really don't know what its been through. How's it engine compartment? Is it clean? 
Below the chrome on the bumper are white stains that look like salt.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*DesertFox* said:


> Remember you bought it used/private sale, you really don't know what its been through. How's it engine compartment? Is it clean?
> Below the chrome on the bumper are white stains that look like salt.


It is strong chemical damage. Not salt. Salt does not damage chrome in that way.


----------



## THEREED (May 21, 2018)

Try using clay bar with some fairly hard pressure on a small area to see if that works
In cleaning it up. Seems strange it is in such bad shape in a short amount of time but I wonder if clay bar will get it back to new.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

THEREED said:


> Try using clay bar with some fairly hard pressure on a small area to see if that works
> In cleaning it up. Seems strange it is in such bad shape in a short amount of time but I wonder if clay bar will get it back to new......


I doubt inappropriate chemical damage can be fixed with a clay bar.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

Magic Eraser and some aluminum wheel polish may help. Our store had a lot of Tiguans and Atlas with "rail damage" - the tiny flecks of metal that wear off train tracks and wheels land on metal trim and begin to rust; the detail guys found that this combination usually fixed the condition. This does not appear to be what your car has, but it might work. Your car appears to have received its first wash a few hours before you bought it.

As for a warranty claim you are SOL due to being the second owner and the mileage on the car.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

brian81 said:


> Magic Eraser and some aluminum wheel polish may help. Our store had a lot of Tiguans and Atlas with "rail damage" - the tiny flecks of metal that wear off train tracks and wheels land on metal trim and begin to rust; the detail guys found that this combination usually fixed the condition. This does not appear to be what your car has, but it might work. Your car appears to have received its first wash a few hours before you bought it.
> 
> As for a warranty claim you are SOL due to being the second owner and the mileage on the car.


The OP's is clearly acid damage.


----------

